# KP is freakin HOT



## rallyfox (Jul 21, 2005)

Seriously, the newest issue of Decline, issue #34, the Jamaican article, page 44. There is that picture of Kathy Pruitt from about the shoulders up, she has got to be one of the hottest downhill chicks around. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

AND a National champ to boot. Could you ask for anything more?


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

rallyfox said:


> Seriously, the newest issue of Decline, issue #34, the Jamaican article, page 44. There is that picture of Kathy Pruitt from about the shoulders up, she has got to be one of the hottest downhill chicks around. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> AND a National champ to boot. Could you ask for anything more?


That's funny - that picture caught my eye too. I'd have to agree with you.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yep, I noticed it too.

So hot.........want to touch tha heinie.....


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

post pictures please, my decline hasnt come yet, I subscribed last month.....waitng...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Eh, not worth looking at in that way.

Niki Gudex is still the hottest mtb will ever see.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Eh, not worth looking at in that way.

Niki Gudex is still the hottest mtb will ever see.


----------



## rallyfox (Jul 21, 2005)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Eh, not worth looking at in that way.
> 
> Niki Gudex is still the hottest mtb will ever see.


Get your own thread!

I don't see niki gudex in Decline, and how much downhilling is she doing anyway?? KP is way hotter and she rides and races regularly, was even up at Fontana the other weekend.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This thread is worthless without pics


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> This thread is worthless without pics


yep, especially when its about how hot a chick is


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

You guys can have the DH chicks. I'll stick with the pole vaulters...


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I got the pole if she's got the vault.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

got a chance to meet and hang out with kathy in big bear way back when. shes a stunner for sure but, damn! what a totally cool lady! so shes still racin huh. doesnt surprise me. i think she dug it as much as anyone ever has. doesnt hurt that she was very good.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

the picture of me in that issue wearing the smallest t-shirt i could possibly find is way hotter...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Dude, that's Danzig in your avatar.

Saw Celtic Frost and Type O last week over two days...


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Dude, that's Danzig in your avatar.


Best thing about taking a pic of danzig at eye level is that you don't need a tripod.

Just set the camera on the ground.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Best thing about taking a pic of danzig at eye level is that you don't need a tripod.
> 
> Just set the camera on the ground.


 nnnnnnnn


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Kathy is a awesome person & very sweet :drumroll:


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

I think I just became a fan of track and field!


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

GETSTUPID said:


> I think I just became a fan of track and field!


Me too. Damn, when are the Pan Am games again??


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Eh
> Niki Gudex is still the hottest mtb will ever see.


very true


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

I third that vote. What country does she represent? I want to gain citizenship!


----------



## acronym (Apr 21, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> You guys can have the DH chicks. I'll stick with the pole vaulters...


damn!!!!!!


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

here's a picture taken from the same trip(Decline website)..


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

kidwoo said:


> Best thing about taking a pic of danzig at eye level is that you don't need a tripod.
> 
> Just set the camera on the ground.


Of all the people to make fun of Danzig's height..... this has to be the most ironic.


----------



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> You guys can have the DH chicks. I'll stick with the pole vaulters...


Jesus Cru, they don't allow coolers full of beer at track and field events - how did you end up finding her?

She is all that though....like a good dirt jump, perfect takeoff AND landing....

btw - what is her name so I can stalk, I mean follow her career?


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

Niki is purely hotter but KP isn't too bad herself. She used my tool (multi) once.


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

worthless w/o pics

until i see the shot, im gonna have to say that eric's decline pic is WAYY hotter


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

downhillross13 said:


> worthless w/o pics


yeap.. i have the new decline and don't remember seeing anything..


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

macrider said:


> Jesus Cru, they don't allow coolers full of beer at track and field events - how did you end up finding her?
> 
> She is all that though....like a good dirt jump, perfect takeoff AND landing....
> 
> btw - what is her name so I can stalk, I mean follow her career?


I've got my sources. You know, I ran track in college... I've always had a thing for track girls.  Her name is Allison Stokke.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

whose the girl next to KP?


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> You guys can have the DH chicks. I'll stick with the pole vaulters...


Whoa!!!!!

Shnikey's, I'm a married spud I'm a married spud.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> I've got my sources. You know, I ran track in college... I've always had a thing for track girls.  Her name is Allison Stokke.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

X-Vert said:


> whose the girl next to KP?


Katrina Strand. That gal rips it up and does a bunch of coaching as well.

http://www.canadiandhgirls.com/KatrinaStrand.asp 
http://www.whistlerbike.com/information/bios/katrinastrand.htm

EB


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> You guys can have the DH chicks. I'll stick with the pole vaulters...


Whoa:eekster: What a knock out:thumbsup:


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Still no KP picts!?!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lame..


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Funny shot of Brian Lopes checking out Leigh Donovan back in the day.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

rallyfox said:


> Seriously, the newest issue of Decline, issue #34, the Jamaican article, page 44. There is that picture of Kathy Pruitt from about the shoulders up, she has got to be one of the hottest downhill chicks around. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> AND a National champ to boot. Could you ask for anything more?


Here She is and Niki Gudex . mmmmmmmmmmmm..... :crazy:


----------



## SyNiSteR (Apr 14, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> You guys can have the DH chicks. I'll stick with the pole vaulters...


'Atta boy Cru...

"That's what I love about high school women... I get older, they stay the same age" :thumbsup:


----------



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Katrina Strand. That gal rips it up and does a bunch of coaching as well.
> 
> http://www.canadiandhgirls.com/KatrinaStrand.asp
> http://www.whistlerbike.com/information/bios/katrinastrand.htm
> ...


I went to Shandro's Whistler camp a few years back and got to ride with Katrina Strand. She is really hot in person and is very cool to hang out with. Oh and she rips on a mountain bike. Ideal combination.:thumbsup:


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*I Want To See The Article !!!!!!*

Went to the book store on the way home from work last night and they had the previous months issue on the rack. Can't wait to read about it....after all I picked up KP at the Montego Bay airport and dropped her off at the hotel. It was truly a geat time and the drinking EVERY NIGHT was unreal. Introduced them ( KP, Katrina Strand, Cam McCaul, Ian Hylands and Kyle Ebbett) to Appleton Rum and Coke.

Next year will be even better. I know one of he promoters is already out there cutting new trails.

Oh, KP and Katrina are both the nicest people you will meet. Great ambassadors for the sport.

Later Mon.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i need this decline, same shirts, hot girls...

i run track, i love doing warm up laps behind hot girls


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i think mtbr is going crazy with this double thing


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

YaMon said:


> Went to the book store on the way home from work last night and they had the previous months issue on the rack. Can't wait to read about it....after all I picked up KP at the Montego Bay airport and dropped her off at the hotel. It was truly a geat time and the drinking EVERY NIGHT was unreal. Introduced them ( KP, Katrina Strand, Cam McCaul, Ian Hylands and Kyle Ebbett) to Appleton Rum and Coke.
> 
> Next year will be even better. I know one of he promoters is already out there cutting new trails.
> 
> ...


KP learned from Mala Streb :thumbsup:


----------



## macrider (Jan 30, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> I've got my sources. You know, I ran track in college... I've always had a thing for track girls.  Her name is Allison Stokke.


ahhhh, now that I've done my creepy old man internet research, I see that she is beautiful, talented, smart (Cal!) and an internet phenomenon....somebody sign her to a 6 or 8 figure Nike deal already and lets see her as much as Kournikova...

Cru, you headed to the Spot tomorrow nite by any chance?


----------



## rallyfox (Jul 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: How can anybody be posting in the downhill section here and NOT get Decline? Seriously, If DIRT (UK mag) was so bloody expensive I'd blast you for not getting it as well. The only 2 really serious about DH mags in english on the planet. 

And I don't care what you all say, Niki looks fake, KP is hotter and shreds on a bike. That puts her miles ahead in my book. AND she drinks beer, :thumbsup: NIki probably gets sick off a wine cooler....:skep:


----------



## rallyfox (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh yeah in case you didn't know, DIRT is now out 12 issues a year, up from just 6.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rallyfox said:


> :thumbsup:
> And I don't care what you all say, Niki looks fake, KP is hotter and shreds on a bike. That puts her miles ahead in my book. AND she drinks beer, :thumbsup: NIki probably gets sick off a wine cooler....:skep:


:band: That is so true :lol::lol:


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> KP learned from Mala Streb :thumbsup:


and marla's pretty damn sweet and good lookin as well. but theres somethin about kathy that really got to me. shes just so nice!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Pics of KP

Niki been hawt for years

Stunning


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

rallyfox said:


> Oh yeah in case you didn't know, DIRT is now out 12 issues a year, up from just 6.


i live in the uk and find it hard,finding dirt its not mainstream enough.

is decline a us mag then.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

You guys all missed she is 18... makes me feel like a perv she could be my daughter... :-(


----------



## KBPruitt (May 14, 2007)

*Thanks for the compliments, dudes...*

Keep shredding and carving some nasty turns out on the mountains. www.kathypruitt.com
I promise to update my website, soon!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

KBPruitt said:


> Keep shredding and carving some nasty turns out on the mountains. www.kathypruitt.com
> I promise to update my website, soon!


Between you Lisa & Mala it should be a no prob getting it updated. 3 of the Best. :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## rallyfox (Jul 21, 2005)

konut said:


> i live in the uk and find it hard,finding dirt its not mainstream enough.
> 
> is decline a us mag then.


Yeah Decline is a US mag

Just got my Dirt resubscribe letter and damn it's 43 pounds a year now. Thats almost $100 U.S.


----------



## rallyfox (Jul 21, 2005)

MT Road said:


> You guys all missed she is 18... makes me feel like a perv she could be my daughter... :-(


She's not 18 lame A$$, check out her bio on her website


----------



## rallyfox (Jul 21, 2005)

KBPruitt said:


> Keep shredding and carving some nasty turns out on the mountains. www.kathypruitt.com
> I promise to update my website, soon!


How cool is that. I start a threa and the hottest downhiller out there even posts up on it. 

Good Luck this season KP, we are behind you all the way.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rallyfox said:


> She's not 18 lame A$$, check out her bio on her website


I think he is talking about the Pole vaulter, not KP


----------



## rallyfox (Jul 21, 2005)

oh my bad


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

rallyfox said:


> oh my bad


But you have great taste in female descenders. :band:


----------



## rallyfox (Jul 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


dogonfr said:


> But you have great taste in female descenders. :band:


 
Cheers to that

She's fast and beautiful:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

Tara Llanes is the hottest mtb chick!


----------



## rallyfox (Jul 21, 2005)

not even


----------

